# When You Received Your Booster Shot, Did The Provider Update Your Original Vaccine Card?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

Yesterday I wanted to make an appointment for my booster from Kaiser.  That is my health provider and they gave me my first two Moderna vaccines, the second was scheduled right there on the day I received my first.  Yesterday, they wanted to send me far away from my house to get the shot, although there are two clinics right near me.  I decided not to jump through hoops with these people.

Late last night, I made an appointment with a Walgreens near my home.  On the online application, they said the CDC only approves boosters of the same brand, guess they didn't get the memo, or haven't updated their site.  Not an issue with me, I had Moderna and want a Moderna booster.  My husband had the J&J and he wants a Moderna booster, so he'll have to go somewhere where he can do that.

This morning I received a confirmation email saying to bring a _copy _of my vaccination proof with me.  I do carry a copy of my card in my wallet, but I want them to officially update my actual vaccine card with the booster info.  

Did your booster provider physically update your original vaccine card?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2021)

I got my booster at a smiths grocery store.  They required the original vaccination card that I got from the county and they updated it.  They told me to take a picture of the card on my phone and put the original away as if lost they will not be replaced.

Have not done this yet, but I will.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I got my booster at a smiths grocery store.  They required the original vaccination card that I got from the county and they updated it.  They told me to take a picture of the card on my phone and put the original away as if lost they will not be replaced.
> 
> Have not done this yet, but I will.


Thanks Aneeda  I don't do many things on my phone, but I will make a double sided copy of my vaccine card and continue to carry it in my wallet.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes, they updated my vaccination card. More importantly, imo, my state's vaccination data base was updated also.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 27, 2021)

I had my booster shot at Walgreens and they updated my card. I had Pfyser vaccine for my first two doses and Pfyser for my booster shot.


----------



## David777 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes and also here in California have a CDC database.  I made both a paper copy of both sides of the card and a digital copy on my smartphone. Three pfizer shots.  Also loaded the card into id.me .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated.  My appointment is for November 1st., and I will definitely bring my vaccine card with me.


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2021)

Our little cards only have space for the two original shots,
I got a new little card with the booster on it.

Mike.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 28, 2021)

So great to know this,  I received a flu vaccine on Monday and will make an appointment for my third Moderna Friday if the appointment is available.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Walgreens filled in the booster info today on my vaccination card, I have one line left if ever needed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Walgreens filled in the booster info today on my vaccination card, I have one line left if ever needed.


I do believe you will need it for the fourth vaccine, hopefully a vaccine for Delta.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

Feel a bit better, did take zinc and turmeric, which helped get my fever, back to normal.

Not sure why I had such a strong reaction to the third and almost nothing to the first two, I'm wondering if I had the virus before the vaccines and had immunity.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Feel a bit better, did take zinc and turmeric, which helped get my fever, back to normal.
> 
> Not sure why I had such a strong reaction to the third and almost nothing to the first two, I'm wondering if I had the virus before the vaccines and had immunity.


I had such a strong reaction to the third shot, in terms of symptoms, I thought the third shot gave me the virus.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

Funny Aneeda  That crossed my mind...lol


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Funny Aneeda  That crossed my mind...lol


Well, my Covid test will be back in about 3 days so we shall see.  Course I also had a lot of exposure via my son.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2021)

We were supposed to receive our Booster today, but the vaccine isn't here.  Oh well.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2021)

I got my booster today. They attached a little sticker to my original white card.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yesterday I wanted to make an appointment for my booster from Kaiser.  That is my health provider and they gave me my first two Moderna vaccines, the second was scheduled right there on the day I received my first.  Yesterday, they wanted to send me far away from my house to get the shot, although there are two clinics right near me.  I decided not to jump through hoops with these people.
> 
> Late last night, I made an appointment with a Walgreens near my home.  On the online application, they said the CDC only approves boosters of the same brand, guess they didn't get the memo, or haven't updated their site.  Not an issue with me, I had Moderna and want a Moderna booster.  My husband had the J&J and he wants a Moderna booster, so he'll have to go somewhere where he can do that.
> 
> ...


Yes, when I got my booster shot they updated my original card with noting the booster, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had such a strong reaction to the third shot, in terms of symptoms, I thought the third shot gave me the virus.



There is no virus, alive or dead, in any of the covid vaccines.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes. CVS pharmacy did.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2021)

I got my booster at a different pharmacy, so they gave me a separate card for the booster.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

jujube said:


> I got my booster at a different pharmacy, so they gave me a separate card for the booster.


That's a bummer. so now you have two cards instead of only one, this is what I was afraid of.  I went to Kaiser Permanente for my first two shots, and Walgreens pharmacy for the booster.  They filled in the next line under my previous info, and there's still a line left for something else if needed.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2021)

yes.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's a bummer. so now you have two cards instead of only one, this is what I was afraid of.  I went to Kaiser Permanente for my first two shots, and Walgreens pharmacy for the booster.  They filled in the next line under my previous info, and there's still a line left for something else if needed.


Unfortunately, there was no room at the bottom of the card for another line.


----------



## feywon (Nov 13, 2021)

jujube said:


> Unfortunately, there was no room at the bottom of the card for another line.


Simple solution: Photocopy, or if you have scanner and printer use them to make an image of two as one, making sure info  identifying you as recipient on each one shows. If go somewhere they are mandatory be sure to take originals too just in case you deal some anal retentative person who demands them.  But i would think most places ol accept if you explain.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2021)

They told me they could only update the original, not a copy.  Fortunately, that's the one I brought.

I also learned an interesting thing about the boosters: The Pfizer booster is the same dose as the first two shots, but the Moderna booster is 1/2 the dose. I have no idea why.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The Pfizer booster is the same dose as the first two shots, but the Moderna booster is 1/2 the dose. I have no idea why.


The Moderna original ones are a stronger dose; 3 times stronger than the original Pfizer, is what I remember.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2021)

My husband received the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, and went to a drive up clinic today and got a Moderna booster.  I'm glad he could get the Moderna, they did update his original card.


----------



## Remy (Nov 16, 2021)

Scheduled Nov. 23rd for my booster at a local pharmacy. Booked online. I will bring my original card for an update and make an updated copy for my wallet and one for work. In California, due to my job, we are required to be vaccinated. Nothing regarding boosters but my second shot was completed last January.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2021)

yes


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes, even though it was a different provider and at a different location.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2021)

*Yep. When I went in, the Pharmacy Tech asked if I had my card.  I got my flu shot and covid booster at the same time. She said she just was marking the Covid, but both shots are also in my file there.*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes.  Got mine yesterday and now am sick as a dog.  Fever of 101 and terrible chills.  Severe headache.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Monday when I got my booster shot at Walgreens,I didn't bring my vaccination card with me,but had picture on my smartphone. I had made the appt by phone,with automated menu. The pharmacist who gave me the shot told me when I come back for flu shot,bring the card


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

@Lewkat  I remember you had a hard time with your vaccination, last time too.  
Did you have Moderna, for any of them, which is a much stronger dose than Pfizer? I know you also had Covid, in the past.
The person I know personally who got the effects you did, had all 3 Moderna, and did recover from the fever, etc, in about 2 days.
I hope _you_ better, soon.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaila, I had Pfizer.  This is not unusual, I am told for those of us who already have the antibodies.  Apparently anything attacking my body will produce this violent reaction.  I've been fighting fevers as high as 101.6 all day long.  I feel like a wet dish cloth.  I am very weak as well.  I hope this is gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I am very weak as well. I hope this is gone by tomorrow.


I hope so, too.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 19, 2021)

There seems to be a shortage of booster shots here in Colorado. Both King Soopers and Walgreens are out of them.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 19, 2021)

I got my booster yesterday in Dallas at a college campus, and I am under 65.  The military was administering the shots.  I made an appointment, but the signs outside said "no appointment necessary from 10am to 6pm".  Yes, they updated my vaccine card.  I have sore arm, and that's it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 22, 2021)

Because of this thread, I asked my pharmacist to update my vaccine card, but he'd already done it.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Happy days!!! Got news I may receive my booster before Christmas. Joyous tidings indeed!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

That is good, @Shero 
The info says that the Booster takes effect more quickly than the original doses, because......it's a _booster!  
(So having had the first 2, makes the positive reaction, to the booster, happen much faster....which is logical, but I hadn't assumed it, so perhaps others haven't either, and that you, and they, might like to know. )

Btw, do you like run-on sentences? 
Not asking for any special reason; I just wondered._


----------

